# DD_Rescue and now what (80GB-250GB)



## jwoodmn (Apr 29, 2006)

dd_rescue just finished. I was transfering data from my old 80GB Pioneer 810 hard drive, which was dying, to my new 250GB Maxtor hard drive. 

What is the next step? Can I just put the new one in and Tivo will recognize that the hard drive is bigger, or do I have to run another program or two.

Thanks,
Jennifer
(newbie)

------- Also I want to add what I did
I used the Knoppix cd and typed in
dd_rescue -B 1b -b 2M -A -v /dev/hda /dev/hdb

When it completed it showed this:
dd_rescue: (info): dev/hda (80043264.0k):EOF

Summary for /dev/hda -> /dev/hdb:
dd_rescue: (info): ipos: 80043264.0k, opos: 80043264.0k, xferd: 80043264.0k
errs: 89544, errxfer: 44772.0k, succxfer: 79998492.0k
+ curr. rate: 4025kB/s, avg. rate: 252kB/s, avg. load: -0.4%


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Jennifer,

You need to run "mfsadd" to make use of the additional space on the new drive.


----------



## jwoodmn (Apr 29, 2006)

sbourgeo said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> You need to run "mfsadd" to make use of the additional space on the new drive.


Ok, thanks. I assume the correct command line is:
mfsadd x /dev/hdb

Then can I put the new hard drive into the Tivo?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

jwoodmn said:


> Ok, thanks. I assume the correct command line is:
> mfsadd x /dev/hdb
> 
> Then can I put the new hard drive into the Tivo?


The Pioneer units should have a kernel with LBA48 support, so the above mfsadd command should be your last step as long as your new 250GB drive is still /dev/hdb.


----------



## jwoodmn (Apr 29, 2006)

I decided to check out the new hard drive before I used msfadd. I just hooked the new hard drive in with the IDE and power cord. When I turned the Tivo on, I only got the Welcome! Powering up screen. 

Did I do something wrong? Is there a utility that can try to fix the problems? Or is there a way for me to save the recordings that are on it.

Thanks,
Jennifer

-------------------
Oh! new update. The GSOD (Green Screen of Death) has appeared. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

As long as the dd_rescue worked properly, the 250 GB drive should have booted up and looked like the 80 GB drive.

Is the 250 GB drive still jumpered as the Slave or was it reset to be the Master?


----------



## jwoodmn (Apr 29, 2006)

sbourgeo said:


> As long as the dd_rescue worked properly, the 250 GB drive should have booted up and looked like the 80 GB drive.
> 
> Is the 250 GB drive still jumpered as the Slave or was it reset to be the Master?


I set it to Cable Select. Should I move it to master? 
Also, after the GSOD, is been going thru an endless loop of Welcome, Powering Up and Almost there.

--------------------
After I moved it to Master, it's still going thru the endless loop of Welcome, Powering Up and Almost there.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Most likely, your original image was too badly damaged for even dd_rescue to fix. You'll probably have to reimage the new drive using a clean image and lose your recordings.


----------



## jwoodmn (Apr 29, 2006)

Are there any tools where I can try to save some of the recordings and/or maybe my settings like wishlists and season pass manager?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

dd_rescue was the only one I'm familiar with. I wrote down my season passes and rekeyed them when I upgraded to larger HD's.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

SpinRite helped recover the drive in my Series 2 long enough to make a binary copy . The question is are your shows worth the $90 US and SpinRite is not guaranteed that it can recover the drive.


----------



## MrKneis (May 6, 2006)

Does anything need to be done to increase the swapfile when recovering to a larger disk using dd_rescue? Can anything be done?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

MrKneis, dd_rescue just makes a binary copy of the source drive sector by sector ignoring read errors. If the original drive has not been expanded then you could use mfstools to expand the drive after you get a good copy however to expand the swap partition the simplest way would be to dd_rescue to a temporary drive then use the mfsbackup | mfsrestore with the increased swap and expand to the final destination drive. Of course if your source drive had errors in a critical area the TiVo still will not boot. You might try SpinRite to attempt recovery of the bad sectors on the original drive. I don't think this is relevant to you in the other thread you stated that mfsbackup | restore worked so the drive was readable did you try the new drive in the TiVo? 
Booting other OS's especially XP or 2K and accessing the TiVo drive will write a signature on the drive corrupting the boot block in this case you need to run Maketivobootable form the Linux boot cd to hopefully fix the boot corruption otherwise you need a new image. 

Was the green screen the TiVo's original symptoms?


----------



## MrKneis (May 6, 2006)

HomeUser,

First of all, thanks for following me and my problems from thread to thread on this site. I've checked out some of your other postings, and you've really helped out a lot of people. So, on behalf of the rest of these people on this site, a really big "THANKS".

Now, enough about you, let's talk about my problems:



HomeUser said:


> I don't think this is relevant to you in the other thread you stated that mfsbackup | restore worked so the drive was readable did you try the new drive in the TiVo?


Yes, the new drive does exactly what the old drive did. An endless cycle of "Powering up..." - "Almost there." - then the GSOD for about 30 seconds.



HomeUser said:


> Was the green screen the TiVo's original symptoms?


See above.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks, you made my day. 

If you really want to recover the recordings and settings try SpinRite SpinRite has an algorithm that attempts recovery of unreadable data on a hard drive that is failing. Other then that you need to get a good image. PM Stan Simmons for a link to an image or purchase Instant Cake with the image from PTV Upgrade.


----------

